# Movie: Black Book



## dangerboy (20 Jan 2008)

Watched the movie *Black Book* last night by director Paul Verhoeven.  It is about a Jewish refuge played by Carice van Houten and the Dutch resistance during World War II.  I do not know how historically accurate the movie is but it was entertaining.  The once interesting thing was when they showed the allied soldiers the majority of them where Canadian Soldiers which I thought was real neat as you don't see that very interesting.  The movie even mention General Vokes in a scene.  One word of caution as it is a Paul Verhoeven film there is nudity and violence so not recommended as a family movie.


----------

